# Coyote Mount Finished



## TerryV (May 13, 2012)

Here's the first one that I done several years ago. Not bragging, but it did turn out good.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

The first one looks uh dead. Terry yours looks amazing


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ouch!


----------



## Trvsbchtld (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey I need honest opinions i've only got to talk to my friends and of course they're going to say it's good. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Buck#1 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ya terry that is awesome.Havnt seen to many people do a yote that well


----------



## PAbigbear (Sep 13, 2007)

honestly, it needs alot improvement. take some closeups, then go over to taxidermy.net forum and ask for a critique from professional taxidermists.


----------



## Rampage95 (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## TerryV (May 13, 2012)

I wasn't trying to run your work down. I just have a nack for mammals I guess. Everyone has to start somewhere. You will only get better as time goes on. Hang in there!


----------

